# Craziest thing you have seen salmon fishing



## Waz_51

piscatorial warrior said:


> How do you line a fish with a bobber?


no kidding...sounds like somebody who...nvm...:evilsmile


----------



## Vicious Fishous

J5,
Not surprised, but amazed, that they were readily eating skein. No lining involved... Besides me and my flies.
Pete


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## piscatorial warrior

waz_51 said:


> no kidding...sounds like somebody who...nvm...:evilsmile


 why do you keep acting like you know me?


----------



## IT.Fisherman

best thing was seeing a DNR office bust a group of snaggers on the Betsie about 4 years ago. 

They were sitting on shore throwing the lead hooks and just ripping and snagging. The 3 of them already had to have had 15+ on the stringer, so over the limit. He came up screaming, had them all get on the ground and hand cuffed them. He was yelling at basically everyone on the river at this point, asking if anyone is related/associated to them 3 people he had cuffed. 

He was kind of a dick to everyone in the area. Me and my cousin were literally just simply walking by, not acknowledging the situation and he suddenly grabs my cousin and yelled "get your ass walking faster or im assuming your with this group"

Little unnecessary, but whatever.

My own personal story was I climbed some tree hanging over the river, was probably about 6ft in the air and 10ft from the shore and was just letting my double bunnie fly bounce off the bottom. Next them I know my lines taking off, I have no idea what to do and i just toss my rod across the river to my cousin. A few people in the area got a good laugh from it.


----------



## Fishslayer5789

FredBearYooper said:


> So you took eggs from illegally harvested fish and when someone got hurt you just walked away?


 
Jeez, way to be a buzz kill.  


A hook in the forehead wasn't his conflict to deal with, and the people snagging the fish would have been those ticketed. Half the people to keep snagged fish just throw the eggs away because they don't use them.....the treble with lead does exactly what they want to accomplish.

These stories are great! Keep them coming. People should be able to tell a good story without internet policy picking it apart. Threads like this shouldn't include personal opinions about others stories.


----------



## Fishslayer5789

Steelheadfred said:


> I was at sixth street in 97 or 98, the fall some guy Named Farm Boy was out at the bubbler, some guy walks by us, says "Watch my rod, that guy needs an ass kicking."
> 
> It remains one of the best fights I've ever seen, both river banks covered with spectators, center run two lines, quary a line of guys, guys lined from the ladder to the corner along the boils.
> 
> Anyone else there?


 
Continue.....


That was getting good until you stopped.


----------



## Fishslayer5789

jimp said:


> In the 70's on the Boardman in Traverse, behind the hamburger shack, we watched a guy in waders standing on a rock and just ripping away with a Spider.
> It was October and there was a layer of ice on everything.
> Big rip one, nothing.
> Big rip two, nothing.
> On rip three he hit a large fish and it took off, yanking him off the rock...with an instantaneous equal and opposite reaction.
> He did a Little Abner Dive head first into the river.
> His friends were slip sliding, hopping rocks and chasing him down stream for 50 yards before he hit some shallows, stripped the waders off and clambered on hands and knees to shore.
> A serious yet very funny series of events.


 
This is AWESOME. :lol:


----------



## Fishslayer5789

LoomisIMX said:


> I saw that fight...lol I was standing in the 2nd run, had a front row seat. Shag (farm boy) was yelling at the guy for wadding through the hole, so the guy wadded back to the West side to drop off his gear. He then returned to the bubbler to get it on...lol Shag kept pointing his rod at the guy, so the guy grabbed Shags rod and broke it into 3 pieces. The fight was on after that. I think Shag put a good whoppin on that guy.


LOL. :lol: I wouldn't want to be the other guy in that fight. And that was Shag 15 years ago. He's a big dude.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Three years in a row I did not even put my smelt net in the water and I see a hat go floating by me. I look upstream and see the source of origin neck deep in water cussing with a cold beer held up in the air. I find it funny that carrying a smelt net and wading is next to impossible for some people. When they fall into the river they manage not to spill a drop of beer.


----------



## Fishslayer5789

johnny5alive said:


> So you were surprised he lined a fish with spawn?


 
Yet another very sobering comment.....


----------



## Fishslayer5789

IT.Fisherman said:


> best thing was seeing a DNR office bust a group of snaggers on the Betsie about 4 years ago.
> 
> They were sitting on shore throwing the lead hooks and just ripping and snagging. The 3 of them already had to have had 15+ on the stringer, so over the limit. He came up screaming, had them all get on the ground and hand cuffed them. He was yelling at basically everyone on the river at this point, asking if anyone is related/associated to them 3 people he had cuffed.
> 
> He was kind of a dick to everyone in the area. Me and my cousin were literally just simply walking by, not acknowledging the situation and he suddenly grabs my cousin and yelled "get your ass walking faster or im assuming your with this group"


That's crazy! Obviously he wasn't having too great of a day at work. I've noticed that many of them are on a "power trip deluxe", but if he got the job done, good for him for being a super trooper.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Fishslayer5789 said:


> That's crazy! Obviously he wasn't having too great of a day at work. I've noticed that many of them are on a "power trip deluxe", but if he got the job done, good for him for being a super trooper.


Yeah, not sure if it was a power trip or just a hard day at work. No hard feelings though. He could have been just trying to assert his power to the best of his ability, I mean he was the only one there at least a mile from any road, with about 20 people within 100 yards of him.


----------



## Fishslayer5789

IT.Fisherman said:


> Yeah, not sure if it was a power trip or just a hard day at work. No hard feelings though. He could have been just trying to assert his power to the best of his ability, I mean he was the only one there at least a mile from any road, with about 20 people within 100 yards of him.


I could never do that job. Too stressful of work for very low pay. My blood pressure would be out of the roof from seeing everything those guys see that piss them off.


----------



## Waz_51

piscatorial warrior said:


> why do you keep acting like you know me?


keep acting like i know you? i commented against a post you made recommending that a newbie should snag...that was ONE time! were you neglected as a child or something? i was also curious how it would be possible to floss with a bobber, i apologize for quoting your post...ill be sure to never do it again mr. internet tough guy!


----------



## rcleofly

Waz_51 said:


> keep acting like i know you? i commented against a post you made recommending that a newbie should snag...that was ONE time! were you neglected as a child or something? i was also curious how it would be possible to floss with a bobber, i apologize for quoting your post...ill be sure to never do it again mr. internet tough guy!


Lmao!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishslayer5789

Robert Holmes said:


> When they fall into the river they manage not to spill a drop of beer.


 
Isn't that how it always goes... :lol::lol::lol: That's too funny!


----------



## Fishslayer5789

Waz_51 said:


> were you neglected as a child or something?


 
"Mom. Mom. Mom. Mom. Lois. Lois. Lois. Mom. Mom. Can you hear me? Mom. Lois. Mom. Mom. Mom. Mom. Mom. MeATloAf!!! Mom get ME the ******* MEATLOAF!!!"


----------



## Fishin' Wizard

I saw a squirrel monkey making mud angels once. I'll never forget that one. Some of the original salmon outing members may even have a picture or two of it. Crazy that night. That whisky is evil stuff!


----------



## TK81

piscatorial warrior said:


> How do you line a fish with a bobber?


I have observed a few guys running "indicators" that were just as skilled as seasoned chuck and duckers. Not sure that qualifies as snagging with a bobber, but that's what it looked like to me. Saw one guy in all his TU gear put a hurting on a bunch of steel on the gravel below the green cottage. Indicator disappears and whack...fish on...and usually not in the kisser. At least he was a C&R guy.


----------



## Quack Addict

Dredged up a couple more memories. In the 80s, dad and I were watching fish jump at the Homestead. We were walking down toward the first bend and dad found a butterfly knife laying on the path. Some teenage kid came running up and started demanding his knife back. Don't recall the exact conversation but dad gave the kid the knife. A bit later we saw him on the rocks up stream of the cable stabbing at salmon in the river. He got one in the side and when he reached down with his other hand to raise the fish out of the water, he found the blade sticking through the far side of the fish. "Somebody call a doctor!" lol.

Watched some guys cut the cable down once to recover all the gear tangled on it.

Back in the 80's the local DNR officer had quite the reputation. A guy I know was fishing at the dam. Guy next to him broke off but had forgot his box in the car and didn't want to lose his spot so he bummed a hook. The guy I know (not me, serious!) gave him a single hook. A bit later the guy who bummed the hook snagged a fish and kept it. DNR officer saw it all happen. CO came out and wrote the guy a ticket for the snagged fish and was hassling the guy that gave him the hook. I guess the dude ran his mouth a bit so the CO arrested him for aiding & abetting. The guy hasn't had any other encounters with law enforcement prior or since. My code name for him is Criminal, not sure if he's ever told his wife of 8 or 10 years that story yet because she's asked several times why I call him that, lol.

Heard the same CO was out solo checking licenses on the Frankfort pier and one of the pier fishers he had history with (different guy than above) helped him into the water for a swim. Also heard the same CO put a helo through the ice on Crystal to write a ticket for an extra tip up. Never heard anything about that particular CO after that other than a rumor he got a transfer or something.

An asian guy with broken english got his 80s Toyota (or maybe it was a Datsun?) stuck in the sand at the bottom of the Elberta hill. A random pier angler with a 4x4 and a chain offered to pull him out. He had the stuck guy hook the chain up though, which the stuck guy wrapped around the rear axle of his car. The stuck guy gave the thumbs up and yelled "Good, good, good". Chain tensions up and out pops the car. The formerly stuck guy looks at his car and the rear axle was bent in a V shape. Somewhat sobbing his next words were "Bad, bad, bad" as he shook his head. Watched him drive it up the Elberta hill with the rear tires scuffing and squealing the whole way.

Saw a guy net about a 20# brown off the pier when smelt dipping. He had his buddy watch his gear while he concealed the brown under his jacket, zipped it up and ran up to his car.

We were sitting up on the Elberta hill about when glow tape really caught on. Some guy casting on the pier had some kind of lure that was so bright when charged, we could see him flip it out all the way from our perch on the hill about 1/2 mile away AND we could see a faint glow under the water as he reeled it back in, lol.

Use to see a Polish guy up there sometimes who lived to violate. He popped the trunk on his Toronado one time to show us his 'catch' and he had about 20 dark river kings in there. No coolers, no bags, just laying in the trunk on the carpet. Dog days of summer. The car wasn't that old... he said he was going to can them. I don't think he meant garbage can either.

Saw a black bear on the Elberta beach about 5 years ago while we were out on my boat trolling, that was cool.


----------



## steeler

Buddy and I where fishing the big man one mid august day from my drift boat. Limited in 45 min. Decided to keep 5 fish on stringer tied to boat. Since we limited early, we decided to fish for fun some more. After a while, as I was standing on the boat fishing, I see the fish we caught floating away:yikes: we started laughing. I almost jumped to get it but we were in a deep hole. I realized later the string was rubbing on edge of boat and got cut:lol:

At 6th st.... Where do I begin.... too many characters there especially by east side where ramp is. The place has gotten worse over the years. The old timers who respected each other are gone. Be wary of druggies, potheads and stoned dudes who extort money. A common ploy is they find ways to accuse you of breaking their "expensive" rod. Call the cops when these stuff happens.

One day at the Mo', this genius on a jet sled barrels thru a bunch of wading fishermen and some anchored boats near Pine access. He must been going 40 mph. Sure glad he didn't whack anybody.


----------



## jbck109

About ten years ago, I was out on a small creek that ran through a golf course, and I saw the funniest and craziest thing I have yet seen. Guy comes strolling down the cart path to a bridge crossing the creek, stops on the bridge for a second. Then Drives as fast as he can up the grass on the side of the creek chasing down a salmon. He then gets out of the cart, grabs a 9 iron, jumps into the water and runs after the fishing beating him down with the club, then he falls face first head over heels over a rock. He was wearing a nice polo and khakis, making it all the funnier.


----------



## Davelobi

On the Betsie last fall my fishing buddy and I are sharing a stretch with a local. He told us his wife wouldn't let him go hunting until he brought home a limit of fish.
He wades by my buddy fighting a king hooked in the dorsal. He comments.. Funny thing, was hooked in the mouth then it popped out and got in his back. Walks back past us carrying the fish and says, hook jumped back into the mouth, it was a fair catch. One of us commented on how dark the fish was and did he like eating them that way. He just said.. Use more tarter sauce.


----------



## steeler

A buddy brought me steelhead fishing to a pier by Grand Haven a few years back. First time to fish a pier at the big lake. Not really my thing. Had all the essential gear and used alewives for bait. There were a few guys already setup who had been there all morning with no catch. We got there about 10am. We picked a spot and on my second cast I bagged a good-size jumper. I yelled fish on but no one seemed interested to reel in their line. I could tell they couldn't believe their eyes I got one right away:lol:. As a result, my line got tangled with a few of them and fishy got away:sad:.

One more.... one spring at the Mo' when the water was almost flood level and roaring fast, I launched the drift boat by myself on a popular access. There were already a few boats on this stretch. I motored upstream a bit and found a spot and dropped my heavier-done-usual anchor with river high and all. The river was full of fish bc every cast I had one on. Most were manageable as I could reel them in without moving the boat.... until I got the monster. This fella forced me to follow it downstream which I did with one had pulling and holding the anchor rope up and the other hand on my fly rod. I musta reeled with the hand while holding the anchor. Gosh, I miss that drift boat. Its one stable boat to have on rough water like that. I landed that fish and motored back to my spot.


----------



## [email protected]

One fall evening back in the mid 80s my roommate n I went to the Rogue to do some night casting with glow tape Cleos. Boy did we get an education from the locals. Family of five show up at river with one rod n reel blue light special, a lantern n a couple salmon nets. Over the next hour or so they put an ass whip on the fish. The dam then had an apron that was bout 15' before it dropped off into the pool. Every salmon that jumped up on the apron was quickly run down n netted by dad n the kids. Heard dad say to mom that 25 kings should get them through the winter. Lol. Of course we left empty handed but entertained. Another time while casting n dunking alewives on grand haven pier two guys came out n set up their rigs. Tried to tell them that they should put their tackle boxes on the upper level ( bcause of occasional roller). Told me it wasn't their first rodeo n that I should mind my own business. Wasn't five minutes when roller came down pierhead n washed two big multi- species tackle boxes into the drink. I tried to tell them but...... Shrubby

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnny5alive

Davelobi said:


> On the Betsie last fall my fishing buddy and I are sharing a stretch with a local. He told us his wife wouldn't let him go hunting until he brought home a limit of fish.
> He wades by my buddy fighting a king hooked in the dorsal. He comments.. Funny thing, was hooked in the mouth then it popped out and got in his back. Walks back past us carrying the fish and says, hook jumped back into the mouth, it was a fair catch. One of us commented on how dark the fish was and did he like eating them that way. He just said.. Use more tarter sauce.


they said the same thing two springs ago on MOOD when they planted a spawn bag in the back of a steelie in one episode


----------



## riverbob

I'v seen alot of grazy things in my days fishing. But this one i played a small part in. I was on the mo,below croton I'd been up all night picking solfshell crabs.(for sale) It was getting close to sun up so i through I'd quit. n then catch some trout for the smoker. I was in the parking lot puting my crabs n gear away, when a truck pulling a driftboat pulled in n started putting there boat in the water. I grabbed a half a doz. crabs n headed down to the river. One of the guys, will call him Mr. Pretty, this guy was dressed for the ball. Every thing new right up to the new hat full of flys on his head,n smoking a pipe. Mr. Pretty was standing in the boat,taking things (pole's etc.) from the guild n putting them in the boat. As i walked by, i said to the guild, have u cault any skams. he replied quit loud THERE'S NO SKAMS HERE. naway i walked upstream(below the bridge) made my frist cast,,wam bam jumped right out of the water n headed at their boat. I yelled FISH ON, COMING AT YA. For what ever reason the guild moved one of the poles in the boat n it cault on my line n knocked the pipe out of Mr.Pretty's mouth. The fish took off down stream like a bat out of hell. well the fish came off. I'm looking down stream, n the guild said to me I'll be keeping a look out for them fish now that i know there in here. my reply was u should keep a eye on your client, he's on fire. the smoke was rolling out of Mr. Prettys coat n scarf, Mr. Pretty starts beating his chest n screaming. The guild, he's splashing water up at Mr. Pretty, well Mr.Pretty he had just about all he could handel so he made for the water. n on his way he broke 2 poles n got there lunchs wet. as i headed back up stream. I heard Mr. Pretty say where's my pipe.


----------



## kwcharne

Last year at the Boyne, a friend in our fishing party seen a guy come down to the river with a bow-arrow set up for fishing. Take two shots at a salmon (missed), then leave. People are crazy/dumb!


----------



## Cwick925

My buddy lives up on the betsie (great property) But he has a golden retriever, When the salmon get a bit darker and slower the dog will run down in the shallows and wait for fish to come by, Grab the fish and fling em up on shore just to lick the eyes for a min then she uses her nose and pushes them back into the current... 

Not the craziest thing, But i was pretty dumb founded the first time i seen her do it.


----------



## FishMichv2

thousandcasts said:


> C'mon dude...show some love. A rod getting ripped out of someone's hand, then that someone jumping in the river after it and then landing the fish after retreiving the rod from the bottom of the river doesn't make the list? You wound me, sir! :lol:
> 
> The craziest thing ever is...check this out...we actually used to catch fish before the internet was invented. No kidding, no BS. We'd pack the car up and drive four hours if need be to fish and if one spot was dead, we'd drive some more to find fish. I'm 43 now and when I got out of high school, I started work at this factory where we worked four 10 hour days and had three day weekends. When August hit, as soon as my shift on Thursday ended, I was out of there on the road north. Sometimes I took a tent, sometimes I slept in my car, sometimes I didn't sleep at all. Peanut butter sandwiches, Gas station hot dogs and mountain dew was all we needed when something called hunger kicked in.
> 
> By God though, we had some fun and we not only found fish without the internet, but we caught 'em too! Now, ain't that the craziest **** you ever heard????


i remember when i used to do that, i think gas was right around $1.50 a gallon.


----------



## Cwick925

FishMichv2 said:


> i remember when i used to do that, i think gas was right around $1.50 a gallon.


Im younger 28 but i remember when i got my license it was like 77cents a gallon..


----------



## LUKE><(((((ò>

jatc said:


> Tippy about five years ago. Was up mid-week during the day and though I rarely fish the dam in the Fall, I figured I'd try it out for a little bit when I first got to Wellston.
> 
> Anyway, fished the Consumers side for a few hours mid-morning below the coffer and did OK. A few legit fish and a few foul hookups as is par for the course. Threw them all back as I had a full freezer from boat fishing all summer and was up there just to feel the pull. There was a group of four guys above me that were doing real well. Tuna rods, homemade silver spiders and eighty pound braid was apparently working for them.
> 
> Every so often, one of the guys would haul four or five fish up the steps and return, I guess to make it look like they were under their limit if the stringers got checked. Didn't have a working cell so I couldn't call the RAP line.:sad:
> 
> On the other side of me was some cranky old dude yelling at everyone to stay out of his space, all the while sipping on a bottle of Smirnoff and holding a 6' spincaster with a Zebco 202. Never saw him hook a fish.
> 
> I fished for about three hours and decided I'd had enough of listening to Mr. Crotchety bellow and the snaggers on the other side of me violate. That, and I was thinking about the cold six-pack in my cooler at the top of the hill....:corkysm55 So I packed up and headed for the car.
> 
> I was peeling my waders next to my car when I heard the familiar "Anything happening down there?" you hear everytime you come up to the parking lot during a fish run. There was guy sitting in a rotted out chevy pickup just chillin and listening to the radio. I told him I'd had a few on, and there were quite a few fish and not too bad of a crowd if he was going down. he thanked me and as I grabbed a beer we started chatting like often happens when fellow fisherman meet. I was working on my beer and he was taking a few pulls off a brown bagged bottle, a couple guys just enjoying a nice day.
> 
> as we were talking, one of the group of snaggers came up the hill and walked over to another truck, lifted the tonneau and just tossed in four more fish. He dropped the cover and off he went back down the hill. I was pretty preturbed at the just plain brazeness of the whole situation and made a comment to that effect. When he heard me curse under my breath the other guys eyebrows kinda went up just for a split second, and then he went back to his bottle. After a minute or so, he mentioned that he'd been there awhile and that it seemed like a lot of fish had been tossed in that particular truck and speculated that their must be a big group of guys to keep that many. I told him, "No, there is four of them and if my phone was working I'd call them in, but I at least was going to write down the license plate number and turn that in."
> 
> He acted like he could care less either way and just kept pulling on his bottle. I ended up walking over near him while we continued talking and was a little shocked when I looked over and saw a Sig 229 laying on the passenger seat, but I didn't say anything. He noticed the direction of my glance and asked me if i had a problem with him having a gun and if I was going to ask if he had a CCW, which he claimed he did. I was about to answer when I noticed the heavy black wallet next to the gun, so I said "Well Officer, as long as that's grape kool-aide in that bottle, no I don't have a problem with it."
> 
> He started laughing and said "Busted. It's full of Pepsi."
> 
> I asked why he hadn't popped the guys for being over the limit and for snagging as well and he said "My partner is probably cuffing them right now as we speak. I'm just watching the truck to make sure nobody gets dropped off to take it away while we are attending to the other four."
> 
> I asked him what he meant and he explained the guys on the river are always careful enough to never be over the possession limit while actually on the river. if checked, they would get a ticket for snagging equipment, but not the big fines associated with too many fish. Most of the time somebody would get dropped off to drive the truck away and empty it every so often, I guess it had a tarp in the bed and was filled with ice to keep the fish cold while sitting in the lot and drove to whatever the final destination was. This group had been there for a couple of days and the DNR had been tipped off so they staked it out.
> 
> I asked where his partner was at, because I hadn't seen him yet. He really started laughing and said, "Yah, you did. You fished next to him all morning. He watched you release seven fish today, three of which had been fouled. He even commented that you were probably the only guy at the dam fishing legaly today."
> 
> Took me a minute, then I realized he was talking about Mr. Crotchety, who at that exact moment was marching all four guys into the parking lot. Just awesome!
> 
> Oh yeah, 4 guys had 35 Kings in the back of that truck.
> 
> Someday I'm going to produce a reality show about the salmon season at Tippy! I swear everytime I go there there is just another story like this one unfold before my eyes,


Now that's a good story!


Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## METTLEFISH

Gotta like the above post.... if only it would be done more often....


----------



## whackandstack

Me and a couple of buddys were fishing across the launch at tippy. 2 guys launch there jet boat and a guy down stream of the launch starts bitchin at the lttle guy driving the boat because he did a liitle hot lap while his buddy was parking the truck and trailer. The guy that parked the truck (he was the size of a defensive lineman) got back to the launch and the bank fisherman was still bitchin. The big guy starts arguing next thing you see is the big throw a few haymakers and then he tosses the bank guy in the drink. After the bank guy went for dip the jet boaters went down stream to fish


----------



## mcfish

I'm still chuckling about the pic in my mind of Mr. Pretty on fire and the guide splashing water on him. Hahahaha


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TK81

Just remembered this one. 3 buddies and I are fishing near one of the launches on the lower PM. 2 of them are in a hole just downstream from the launch and have a lot of fish in front of them. A guy and his girlfriend with their yellow "clubs" show up and start raking the hole from the opposite bank (directly across from my buds). The guy snags my buddy's line and rips so hard it breaks his loomis rod. My other buddy has a bit of a short fuse and got out of the river and told the guy and gal to hit the road or they were going swimming. A little shoving ensued, but the guy at least had the sense to get out of there before he got busted up. Anyway, I joined back up with my buds at that hole about a 1/2 hour later and heard the story. About 15 minutes later, a pick-up pulls up by the launch and watches us drift that hole for about 10 minutes. Then the guy gets out and it is a CO. CO asks if we had been in any conflicts. My buddy with the short fuse gets out of the river and tells the CO that he was about to kill the guy if he hadn't left, and that one of us had a broken rod...Anyway the CO tells us that we were fine, but that a guy and gal had reported we were snagging. We pointed the direction that they had went downstream and the CO went to find them. Don't know if he caught up with them, but I hope so.


----------



## Trout King

saw people walking across betsie lake!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Trout King said:


> saw people walking across betsie lake!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Was that this year? :lol:

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Trout King

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Was that this year? :lol:
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


yeah... far cry from what it was when i was first introduced to the river when i was 5. then we came up the river, not plow through sand trying to float down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishKilla419

I don't know about the craziest? But thought you guys might get a kick outta this. I pulled this out of a slack pool at the end of the day trying to entice a bonus fish. 
Double M60.
Dude wheres your float?


----------



## dipforbreakfast

2 days ago on the PM. Drifting down river at first light (40 degrees outside), round a bend and see a guy wet wading in jean shorts holding a Wal-Mart rod/reel combo. He is rigged up with a hunk of lead and 2 massive saltwater hooks about the size and width of your middle finger. Each hook has a tiny orange yarn ball "fly" slid on for good measure. I look at him and am speechless because I'm freezing my ass off, and before I can say anything at all he says: "No brain, no pain." Indeed.


----------



## keyman

LMAO....now thats funny !


----------



## man vs. fish

I do enjoy my nights on the PM listening to all the joyful fisherman at the bridge... My favorite quote from one "Who's a F---in guppy!?"


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimP

man vs. fish said:


> I do enjoy my nights on the PM listening to all the joyful fisherman at the bridge... My favorite quote from one "Who's a F---in guppy!?"
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


True story of a group I overheard...

A half dozen good 'ol boys were taking a break around a camp fire. 
They were sitting on a couple of large logs about 3' from the fire, passin' the bottle and having a good ol' time.
One of them decided the fire needed more wood and he tossed some pine boughs and 5-6 big logs on it.
The flames grew taller and taller. 
After a minute or two they all stood up in unison and rolled their logs back...
As they resettled, everything was silent for a few moments - then through the darkness and smoke, in this heavily southern accented drawl, came the words:

"Indian build small fire, get up close stay warm...
White man build BIG fire...roll log back stay cold..."

I'll never forget it, you had to be there...


----------



## The Great One

Not on a Michigan river, but still the funny (and sad) truth about the internet, message boards, and fishing....

Here in Chicago, we have our own version of the MS Fishing Message boards... A while back, a newbie posted about losing spoons in the rocks adjacent to the piers/breakwalls while casting for Salmon... A regular on the boards posted that you can use a bobber above the spoon to keep it from sinking all the way into the rocks... Other regulars also commented on how you can use this to "jig" the spoon back and flutter the spoon like you do on the initial drop at the end of the cast... Several regulars took the concept and ran with it for s**** and giggles... This culminated in several staged photos by these guys showing Salmon with spoons in their mouths and large red/white bobbers 3 feet up the line...

Sure as s***, about a week later, I started seeing several people casting Cleo's and KO's around the Chicagoland Harbors with spoons suspended several feet below bobbers... I had one gentlemen even explain to me that I shouldn't use a fixed float, rather a slip float so I can better control the depth at which I fish the spoon...

If this doesn't illustrate the facts of "Internet Fishing", I don't know what does.... I'm still not sure whether to laugh or cry at this one...


----------



## jrm_123

"Sure as s***, about a week later, I started seeing several people casting Cleo's and KO's around the Chicagoland Harbors with spoons suspended several feet below bobbers..."

HA!!!! That just made my day! I can only hope that someday I'll on the leading edge of a hoax like that. That's something you tell your grandkids about:lol:

I don't get to salmon fish that much... too much work. BUT... a few novembers ago on the St. Joe (Indiana water) I watched a guy throw the anchor, and himself, into the river close to the ramp. His buddy helped him back and the boat, so he was alright. 

With the way the story ended, it was hilarious. It could have been a different situation, though!


----------



## wenchmon

A couple of nights ago I watched in disbelief as a guy who works at a local tackle shop pretty much snagged a fish with giant trebles on every cast on his Wally World surfcaster with old line and no drag! Everyone(except a couple of us) was so amazed at how "GOOD" he was at fishing!

They should make snagging the same classification of crime as stealing a fish filet from the grocery store! 

1 snagged fish= 2 counts of shoplifting(2 filets)!


----------



## sjk984

I laugh because people on here dont realize these snaggers go so far as to use cheap gear so they dont have their good gear confinscated

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flyfisher4life1

Great stories guys!!! Keep them coming!


----------



## troutblood

I was fishing a popular spot on a NW river yesterday morning and most everyone was fishing eggs under a bobber and the fish were biting good. A guy comes down to watch and started talking to his buddy about how salmon dont bite and snagging should be legalized. I asked him why my hook was all the way down the throat of the last fish I landed and he said we were all snagging, the skein just finds its way into their mouth. I pretty much got pissed at that point and said your a f*****g idiot shut up, then he left. If this half wit would of stuck around too much longer I was thinking about teaching him how to swim.


----------



## iceassasin

troutblood said:


> I was fishing a popular spot on a NW river yesterday morning and most everyone was fishing eggs under a bobber and the fish were biting good. A guy comes down to watch and started talking to his buddy about how salmon dont bite and snagging should be legalized. I asked him why my hook was all the way down the throat of the last fish I landed and he said we were all snagging, the skein just finds its way into their mouth. I pretty much got pissed at that point and said your a f*****g idiot shut up, then he left. If this half wit would of stuck around too much longer I was thinking about teaching him how to swim.


I had the same thing last weekend. This dope walked up and asked if I was fishing for catfish! I told him yeah. He looked at me with a dumbfounded look and exclaimed, "you must not be from around here! You'll never catch a salmon on that" I tried to explain that they do actually bite but he was too ignorant....pissed me off.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## steelslam

a few years back while standing at the boat launch at tippy an watching the crazyness i saw a good one. a guy comes down the ramp going for the river, he is drunk as can be an still on his feet well he keeps gaining speed the father down the ramp he goes. an never slows up hits the water an does a face first plung into the river. now he is soaked head to toe turns around an as hes staggering back up the ramp mumbles something about glad i brought some extra clothes. tens minutes later hes back only this time comes down alot slower an walkes out to about three feet of water opens the bail on his reel an off comes the spool into the water. he leans over to pick the spool from the bottom of the river. the more he bends over the closer he gets to the water with his face splash he has now done a face first head dive into the water. he waving his arms an legs like he tring to swim but still under the water. another guys steps over grabs him by his jacket back lifts him up out of the water an says, are ya done swimmin or are you goin to try to catch a fish. he wet guy turns around an walks back to the parking lot never to be seen again.


----------



## Cwick925

i was at the betsie last week just below the dam and there was some kid (15 if i had to guess) with about 10ft of thick line in HIS HAND (no gloves) throwing his line with a huge treble hooked to it and some weights into a hole, waiting a second a yanking with his hands as hard as he could..

I stayed at that spot for like 10mins hoping to see this kid catch a fish with his "setup', None such luck for me, I told the kid id give him 20bux to go to meijer and buy him a 5'0 ft kiddie pole but he just looked at me like i was stupid... ..... And i did the same to him....


----------



## jatc

Cwick925 said:


> i was at the betsie last week just below the dam and there was some kid (15 if i had to guess) with about 10ft of thick line in HIS HAND (no gloves) throwing his line with a huge treble hooked to it and some weights into a hole, waiting a second a yanking with his hands as hard as he could..
> 
> I stayed at that spot for like 10mins hoping to see this kid catch a fish with his "setup', None such luck for me, I told the kid id give him 20bux to go to meijer and buy him a 5'0 ft kiddie pole but he just looked at me like i was stupid... ..... And i did the same to him....



Did you explain to him that the best thing to do is tie the line around his wrist just in case he accidentally drops it? It is best to use a REALLY good knot as well.


----------



## Robert Holmes

While fishing once in the UP a duck hunter passed and we talked for a minute or two. The hunter had a yellow and a chocolate lab with him. The chocolate lab came back to be petted again after the hunter left. A couple of minutes later I heard a dog behind me and I turned to pet it thinking it was one of the labs. Here is a coyote 4 feet away looking at my fish like they were his dinner.


----------



## BigD78

Back 15 yrs ago or so when salmon were really good at Harbor Beach watched guys backing down the ramp at the launch next to the factory which was fairly steep well the guys boat has an easy roller trailer aand they took the strap off, as they are backing down wham the boat slides off the trailer as it hits it breaks the fin off and puts a hole in the unit, turns out the guys just bought the boat and it was their first trip in it, pretty tough first trip I still feel bad for those guys.


----------



## Cwick925

jatc said:


> Did you explain to him that the best thing to do is tie the line around his wrist just in case he accidentally drops it? It is best to use a REALLY good knot as well.


In all honesty i just stopped walking down the trail and watched for like 5-10mins... I didnt know what to say to the kid... Dumbfounded that someone would try to snag a salmon with line wrapped around their fingers... I wish i knew if he ever got one or lost his fingers or what.


----------



## toto

This was steelie fishing years ago off the Platte River mouth, but a good one none the less.

Some friends and I were up there for a week in early November, as we always did in those days. During the entire week there was one guy who was constantly casting and crossing lines, and then he would talk your arm and leg off, basically just being a pain in the butt the whole time.

Finally, on Saturday at the end of the week, here is "biggy rat" as we called him as he wore one of the furry hats with the ear flaps, and the guy looked just like a rat. Anyways, he is standing out a little ways in about waste deep water with 2 rods in their holders. He had one of those holders that the rods were at an angle away from each other, sorta like this V. He goes over and starts talking to another guy about 75 feet or so away, with his back to his rods. As he's talking we all saw one of his rods start bucking with a fish on, the guy he was talking to saw it also, but didn't say anything, not that he could have as much as the guy talked. Before you know it, the second rod starts to buck, so now the guy has 2 fish on, and he doesn't know it. As these fish are bucking, the rod holder starts to tip, and thats when the guy he was talking to finally told him he had a fish on, off course biggy starts to run to his rods, at least the best he could considering waste deep water. By the time he got there one rod goes bye bye, shorly followed by the second.

Probably not real funny story, but it ended our problems from then on.


----------



## steely74

sjk984 said:


> I laugh because people on here dont realize these snaggers go so far as to use cheap gear so they dont have their good gear confinscated
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Just goes to show the penalties aren't stiff enough for snaggers... A little slap on the wrist and they're back doing the same thing


----------



## steelton

3 weeks ago some friends and I borrowed the father in-laws boat to do some jiggin in muskegon. After motoring through the no wake zone and after hitting open water I let the throttle fly. We're screaming across muskegon lake at about 45 mph and I'm watching the anchor bounce a little too much so I hit the switch to tighten the slack, but before my hand can make it there the 94lb lead anchor weight snaps the line, there goes 200 buck down the drain. No biggy we wanna fish so we head to the river mouth to do some side drifting and tossing crack baits and were in a jet sled so shallow water is no problem. It's nearing sunset and we're flying up the lake to the river mouth and I make a slight course correction to avoid floating weed mats just as I hear the passenger holler watch out. We run aground at about 40mph slide across one sand bar then another and stop on the back side of the second. It take 6 guys and 5 shovels over 4 1/2 hours of digging to free the boat from the sand and back to deep water. We didn't get back to the launch till 1am. So if anybody wants to go for a boat ride and has an entire evening to waste on it along with the help from friends, Im offering. Free no charge. Also forget the fishing pole we didn't even use them.


----------



## Steelman

Last week I fished and camped near Baldwin and stopped to buy firewood on highway 10. Nobody around. Soon and metamphetamine looking dude saunters out followed by a skinny feral looking woman. We negotiate and were soon loading up wood. Trying to make small talk I asked him if he fishes salmon. Flashing his rotted smile he triumphantly explains that, "hell no, he walks the banks of the creek and spears them and filled the trunk of his car with salmon."


----------



## Phoolish

Steelman said:


> Last week I fished and camped near Baldwin and stopped to buy firewood on highway 10. Nobody around. Soon and metamphetamine looking dude saunters out followed by a skinny feral looking woman. We negotiate and were soon loading up wood. Trying to make small talk I asked him if he fishes salmon. Flashing his rotted smile he triumphantly explains that, "hell no, he walks the banks of the creek and spears them and filled the trunk of his car with salmon."


thats not that crazy for around here. There are a lot of ppl the use hands and spears around reed city, chase area.


----------



## vanj85

One year I was on my way back from the pm, had a bad day, so I swung by my uncles in brohman. I was telling him I couldn't get anything to go, and the neighbor kid was there heard me say that and told me him his dad and various other family mrmbers filled the pick-up last night. When I asked him where they were fishing he said, "heck we don't fish, we catch em with our hands" I had to see this so I had him bring me to the creek they were "catchin em". It looked like a grave yard dead fish everywhere, then out of nowhere he jumps in the creek and grabs one by the tail and filpped it on the bank, I was just standing there astounded. I flipped the half rotton fish back in and we left. I only could amagine what their pick up smelled like the next day.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Phoolish

Ppl do it with steelies a lot too


----------



## Singleandfishinagain

Walked down to my favorite hole on the platte that i fish 3 days a week and for the first time this year there wasnt one butt pirate in sight. Just one guy floating cured skein.



There is normaly 2-3 guys down there ripping them in the can. 24-7

I had a great conversation with the very friendly older gentleman as we landed 4 fish in a couple hours.


----------



## Anita Dwink

This am I had a fish on at the same time as someone near me. Thought maybe his fish hit my line but felt like it was on mine, heas shaking. When the fish surfaced it had both hooks in it's mouth.We landed the nice hen and took the group pic. Witnessed by Ralph and Rat City Hooker.


Singleandfishinagain said:


> Walked down to my favorite hole on the platte that i fish 3 days a week and for the first time this year there wasnt one butt pirate in sight. Just one guy floating cured skein.
> 
> 
> 
> There is normaly 2-3 guys down there ripping them in the can. 24-7
> 
> I had a great conversation with the very friendly older gentleman as we landed 4 fish in a couple hours.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishfighter

I was fishing unmentionable that is full of pink and watched some kids run into the river and grab pink salmon then throw them to there buddies on shore that put them on the stringer


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Kind of funny to me at least - but was out on the river yesterday. On my way back to the truck I saw two kids, probably 13-14 happy as can be with a fish in the net. Well as I got closer, I couldnt help but chuckle on my breath. They showed me thier fish, and boy, was it a nasty skunked up Salmon, I mean 1/3 of it was white. It honestly wouldnt have suprised me if they just picked up a dead one or half alive one.

I didn't have the heart to tell them they should probably just dump it back in the river as I remember how excited I was when I hooked my first salmon and begged my uncle to keep it, despite it also being all skunked up. I just said nice job guys and kept walking. I'll let someone else let them down.


----------



## Wall I Chasr

After a weekend of hard rain. 10 inches ! My friend &. I decided to try the "Pipelines" on the Rifle river. After shooting the rapids with our canoe I noticed the river was full of salmon. You could see them jumping over the rapids. We were coming around a bend when I heard a steady thumping sound. I looked downstream & saw 2 boys clubbing salmon in the head as they jumped the rapids. With souvenir baseball bats. 2 boys downstream netting them & 2 boys running them up the bank. Now thats team work ! As we floated by. I ask them if the salmon were running. One boy said " Aint no salmon in here!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ausable_steelhead

I've saw lots of crazy during salmon season, but some stick out. There was one time at Harrisville where I saw a couple keep 37 salmon from the little Mill creek that dumps in.
It was early October and a hard N-NE wind was blowing right into the harbor. A recent rain had "flooded" the tiny flow into a foot deep torrent, and the salmon were pouring in. People were walking out and grabbing fish, netting fish, and snagging fish. All in plain sight on a bright, sunny day. There must've been 70+ salmon taken from that creek. People had coolers, buckets and the riverbank littered with numerous kings.


----------



## Jfish

I was in the UP last week doing some salmon fishing. 

We had just arrived at the river where we saw about 10 cars or so. I was at the truck putting my waders on and my buddy says; "Jason, back pocket." 

I look over to see a guy with wet jean pant legs and saw him carrying a pink salmon in one hand, a rod in the other, and 2 pink salmon in his back pocket! :lol:

I instantly started laughing and about fell on the ground! That will go down as one of those precious memories.


----------



## tsr770

Fishing this last week with our much beloved "Hutch"..... We had a couple roll up on us just before daylight and anchored up probably 20 yards away directly across from us. They watched us whack a few fish on cranks and followed suit casting like us but with pike/muskie sized blue stickbaits and never hooking up... Eventually the skein bite took off and we switched up, after us having a couple drops and fish landed they brought out the bobbers. Big red and white's with from what I could see were pink jigging spoons under them and still striking out. Finally in a last ditch effort they switched up to what appeared to be meat rigs dangling under the big pike bobbers.... Hutch really wanted to know what it was... lol Finally they gave up the ghost and moved on.

If they would have just asked we would have filled them in on the skein cured with cranberry jello and vanilla pudding.


----------



## Gaffle

My first salmon trip was leaded by a yahoo friend that had "snag" on the brain. Went to Harrisville with heavy rods and heavy lead. Friend 1 thought he had a salmon hit his gear. Friend 2 started running to the water just as Friend 1 set the hook. Like, really set the hook. Good ole lead pyramid shot out of the water (twas a false hit) and hit Friend 2 in the forehead. Knocked the kid out on the beach.

Same trip, went to the Black River (I think it was the Black) and my friends were trying to tight line right at the mouth. The mouth wasn't that wide and a larger boat was coming out to hit up Huron. My friend yells at the boat to "watch out for my line", and I'm just sitting back like .... Next thing ya know the rod just starts going crazy, but instead of a large salmon, you have a large prop. The rod shoots into the water and gets dragged a bit by the boat. Boat moves towards shallow water and my friend follows yelling. The guys get the line untangled from prop, and my friend wants them to pay him for his rod. Boat guys are just like, its not my problem, and my friend grabs a line on the boat to try and keep them from going out. Boat captain lunges at my friend and he lets go of the line. Now the boat finally leaves the river. My friend wades into the shallow water and finds his rod. Reel is full of sand and officially S canned. 

Now, while we are checking out the rod, the boat comes back into the river. It was too windy in the big water and the boat just couldn't handle the waves and wind bullying. As the guys try to get into the Black, the boat just pushed into the shallows. The captain that went after my friend has to strip down to his ****** tighties (yes, some people still wear those...no offense) to push the boat out of the shallows. We were laughing so hard at that.


----------



## snookman

I was in lexington on the breakwall and I had just hooked a nice salmon when my feet slipped and I ended up kind of sliding into the water to a little bit over my waist all the while still trying not to lose my salmon. I started trying to pull myself out using the rocks around me and thats when I realized my pant leg was caught on something which turned out to be the same snag I've watched lots of guys lose their lure on right next to the rocks.It's kind of karma although i do warn people about the snag I do laugh to myself when someone gets stuck and is cussing out a rock or stick or whatever it is or was eating our lures.So now I'm scrambling with the fish and a decision on whether to just give up the pants and have a possible walk of shame to the parking lot ( it was empty that day luckily) or I had one last other chance and that was to get to my tackle box and my filet knife so completly streched out I got to it and started hacking away at the snag and my pants and managed to cut a chunk off my jeans and I was free to fight my fish which 
I did and I got him in a nice 17 pounder and after all that I decided to head home and saw another fishermen on the way in who said, "nice salmon was it a good fight?" I just said, "you dont even know!"


----------



## tda513

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...elf-head-while-illegally-rifle-fishing-salmon

This wasn't something I witnessed personally, but I just had to share.


----------



## debbykyle

Sometimes when the weather is too crappy to go out we go to the boat launch to watch the idiots try to launch boats. One day the wife is trying to back the trailer down the hill while the husband is in the boat giving instrucions. She is all over the place and he is really giving her the business. He is really being d**k, cussing her out, hollering and screaming. She's really trying and finally he goes a little to far and she just puts it in drive and leaves, and I mean leaves. Up the hill, around the bend and a few minutes later over the bridge. So there this ass is in the river in his boat and shes heading for home!!! It was a good day...for us!


----------



## Wall I Chasr

debbykyle said:


> Sometimes when the weather is too crappy to go out we go to the boat launch to watch the idiots try to launch boats. One day the wife is trying to back the trailer down the hill while the husband is in the boat giving instrucions. She is all over the place and he is really giving her the business. He is really being d**k, cussing her out, hollering and screaming. She's really trying and finally he goes a little to far and she just puts it in drive and leaves, and I mean leaves. Up the hill, around the bend and a few minutes later over the bridge. So there this ass is in the river in his boat and shes heading for home!!! It was a good day...for us!


. Was he still hollering after she left ? That is too funny !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JimP

debbykyle said:


> Sometimes when the weather is too crappy to go out we go to the boat launch to watch the idiots try to launch boats. One day the wife is trying to back the trailer down the hill while the husband is in the boat giving instrucions. She is all over the place and he is really giving her the business. He is really being d**k, cussing her out, hollering and screaming. She's really trying and finally he goes a little to far and she just puts it in drive and leaves, and I mean leaves. Up the hill, around the bend and a few minutes later over the bridge. So there this ass is in the river in his boat and shes heading for home!!! It was a good day...for us!


I wonder if it's the same couple I posted about a while back...(June/2010).
Maybe she was getting even...

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3225741&postcount=1



jimp said:


> Drove around..... ......
> 
> 
> Meanwhile:
> Cracked me up watching a fella launch 3 youngsters in their kayaks.
> They were typical 8,10,12 year olds and away they went splashing, laughing and having the best 'ol time.
> 
> Then it was da' momma's turn.
> 
> He set out one of those large tubes that have a flat bottom floor.
> She loaded in a small cooler, took off a jacket revealing a really nice bikini,
> stepped into the tube and sat down Indian style.
> He bent over and gave her a kiss on the cheek then he gave the tube a gentle push off.
> 
> She laughed and waved as she went merrily downstream, rotating clockwise like a pinwheel...
> 
> ..........With no paddle :yikes: :lol::lol:
> 
> He got in the truck and drove away.
> I didn't actually see him make a sly grin, but he might have.
> 
> .


----------



## aimus1

kwcharne said:


> Last year at the Boyne, a friend in our fishing party seen a guy come down to the river with a bow-arrow set up for fishing. Take two shots at a salmon (missed), then leave. People are crazy/dumb!


That guy is native american and legal. He shoots steelhead too.


----------



## michiganmaniac

Not a river story but still salmon fishing..

Was trolling out of port Sheldon and a guy asks for a radio check. He never got a response but there was still noise in the back ground. I guess his button got stuck down on his radio because for the next half hour every guy within radio range got to hear his and his wife's conversations for the next half hour hahaha.

He asked her for a snickers candy bar and when she told him that she got him a milky way, not a snickers, they proceeded to get into a BIG argument. He also complained about his father in law not letting him take his boat out (guess it was his father in laws boat, he was asleep below deck) for a solid 5 minutes. The transmission ended with him saying how bas he had to piss and that he was just gonna wing it over the side hahah.

When his transmitter button finally released boy dis the radio talk get fun!


----------

